# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > مقاله: Syngress new release on network security

## __Genius__

سلام ، اینم release جدید Syngress ، یک کتاب خوب در زمینه امنیت شبکه و تست امنیت .
کوتاه و مفید .




*Netcat Power Tools*

*Book Description*
 The only book on Netcat, one of the world's most popular open source security tools, used by systems administrators and hackers alike. 

*Product Description*
 Netcat in one of the most commonly used anti-hacking tools in the world. It reads and writes data across network connections, using the TCP/IP protocol. It is designed to be a reliable "back-end" tool that can be used directly or easily driven by other programs and scripts. At the same time, it is a feature-rich network debugging tool, since it can create almost any kind of connection you would need and has very interesting built-in capabilities. It lends itself to being useful in a myriad of situations. This book offers a comprehensive look at its possibilities.

* Comprehensive introduction to the #4 most popular open source security tool
  available
* Tips and tricks on the legitimate uses of Netcat
* Detailed information on its nefarious purposes
* Demystifies security issues surrounding Netcat
* Case studies featuring dozens of ways to use Netcat in daily tasks     

کسی لینک دانلود نسخه Free خواست پیغام خصوصی بده .
خوندنش به علاقمندان امنیت شبکه توصیه میشه .

----------

